#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-27
<ara> good morning all :)
 * ara reboots
 * mvo hugs sbeattie for the sru-versifcations on u-m
<ara> mvo: ping
<mvo> hello ara
<ara> mvo: hey! I am having a broken dependency issue while partial upgrading my jaunty installation
<ara> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/159180/
 * mvo looks
<ara> mvo: the log seems at it had fixed the issue, but when I click on the button to start the upgrade, it just closes, and nothing it is done
<mvo> ara: oh, that is a known bug (unfortuantely :/) - its fixed in my bzr tree and I plan to upload it today
<ara> mvo: thanks :) (is there a bug number to subscribe to?)
<mvo> bug 366048
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366048 in update-manager "update-manager crashes when upgrading cleanly re-installed box with jaunty RC to jaunty final" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366048
<ara> mvo: thanks :)
<mvo> cheers :)
<ara> mvo: I guess the fix is already in -proposed, isn't it?
<mvo> ara: not yet, pitti did not want to accept it before the previous upload made it into -updates
<mvo> but the sru-verfication seems to be pretty good so far
<ara> mvo: ok :)
<ara> thekorn: ping
<thekorn> hi ara
<ara> thekorn: just to let you know that desktop-testing-list (@gnome) is the list for discussing the work we are doing automating the desktop tests. i.e. there are people commenting on the buildout stuff that you did: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-testing-list/2009-April/msg00021.html
<ara> thekorn: in case you're interested in subscribing
<thekorn> ara, oh, thanks for letting me know, did not know about this list. I going to subscribe to this list now, and read the mails later today
<ara> thekorn: :)
<thekorn> ara, how are gnome-desktop-testing and ubuntu-desktop-testing related?
<thekorn> is u-d-testing a fork, are changes synced betwenn both projects?
<thekorn> or are they the same?
<ara> u-d-t is a fork, that contains ubuntu.py (AND gnome.py). so it contains the same tests that gnome.py has + some particular tests for ubuntu applications
<ara> the syncing between both projects is still a bit messy. We should make it a topic to discuss in the UDS
<thekorn> ok, thanks
<ara> jcollado: hey
<jcollado> ara: HI
<ara> jcollado: I am starting to review the testsuite branch
<jcollado> ara: Thanks
<ara> jcollado: one question, why do we have per application testsuite classes?
<jcollado> ara: If we have different setup/cleanup/teardown methods it should be needed.
<jcollado> ara: It depends on the test suite
<ara> jcollado: but, if you have several applications per testsuite?
<ara> jcollado: where do you define the setup/cleanup/teardown methods?
<jcollado> ara: You can use a generic test suite such as SingleApplicationTestSuite
<jcollado> ara: or create a custom one if it doesn't fit your needs
<ara> jcollado: ok, thanks
<jcollado> thekorn: Since I see that you weren't subscribed to the maillist, please look into http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-testing-list/2009-April/msg00021.html, I had a couple of concerns regarding using buildout
<jcollado> Mainly it seem that buildout depends on setuptools, but the packaging tools for debian depend on distutils
<jcollado> so I'm not sure if that could be a problem
<thekorn> jcollado, will read this mail and follow up on it a bit later today, I'm a bit busy right now.
<jcollado> thekorn: Sure, no problem
<thekorn> using distutils in a buildout environment is fine, because the egg receipe is creating development eggs
<thekorn> and no `real` eggs, so using setuptools is optional
<ara> jcollado: setup.py should be updated as well to reflect the new modules (desktoptesting/application desktoptesting/test_suite)
<jcollado> ara: Yes, you're right. I'll take a look at this
<eeejay> cool, udt is getting some love
<ara> jcollado: just this change, would do the trick:
<ara> -    packages = ["desktoptesting"],
<ara> +    packages = ["desktoptesting", "desktoptesting/test_suite", "desktoptesting/application"],
<jcollado> ara: Thanks
<eeejay> ara, jcollado: are you fragmenting gnome.py?
<ara> eeejay: not me. I have been busy with jaunty release. I am trying catching up with gdt now
<ara> eeejay: the msn pidging is starting to work, btw. I will try to have it finish by the end of the week
<eeejay> ara: just wondering if the changes you and jcollado are talking about include fragmenting gnome.py, but i guess not
<ara> eeejay: not, but that's a needed change, for sure
<eeejay> ara: cool, i would like to start merging in my two testing branches, "dx", and "pidgin"
<jcollado> eeejay: Application class is being moved to main.py in test-suite-class branch. Is that what are you asking?
<eeejay> jcollado: and where does Seahorse and GEdit live?
<ara> jcollado: have a look to the pidgin branch. the change eeejay talks about is having a module per application
<jcollado> eeejay: They stay in gnome.py
<jpds> bdmurray: Could you possibly test the stuff for pitti at bug #236305 when you have time? Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 236305 in gnome-system-tools "Creating user with username 'admin' hoses admin group, sudo config" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236305
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> jcollado: what folder structure you were thinking on for the framework? (I am talking about the move to /src)
<ara> jcollado: src/ubuntu-desktop-test, src/desktoptesting, src/gedit, etc?
<thekorn> ara, I just repiled to the questions about buildout on the ML, this also contains a possible folder structure
<jcollado> thekorn: Thanks for your response
<jcollado> ara: I haven't thought it through. Let's follow the e-mail thread and I'm sure we'll get to a good solution
<thekorn> no problem, I hope it's understandable
<ara> thekorn: what packages are necessary to run bootstrap.py
<ara> ?
<thekorn> ara, python, that's all, if python-setuptools is not installed systemwide, bootstrap.py will get this file as an egg from pypi.python.org
<ara> thekorn: I just tried (I didn't have python-setuptools in my system) and it didn't work. Installing python-setuptools solved the issue
<ara> thekorn: so, in my case, I did need python-setuptools installed
<thekorn> ara, ok, sorry my bad,
<thekorn> ara, but you can easily achieve a situation where setuptools is automatically downloaded from pypi by using ez_setup
<thekorn> but right, you need python-setuptools
<ara> schwuk: can you point me to the url where you are writing the specification for the qa.u.c landing page?
 * ara takes a quick break
<schwuk> ara: no spec per se, but I set up this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/HomePage
<ara> schwuk: thanks
<stgraber> ara: is Henrik on irc.c.c ? if so can you ask him to connect on freenode ?
<ara> stgraber: he's on holidays all week
<stgraber> ok, thanks
<ara> stgraber: np
<questionb> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-28
<jpds> bdmurray, sbeattie: Thanks for the testing of the admin user creation bug thingy! You guys rock.
<ara> mvo: update-manager already got to -updates. Could you push now the fix for dist-upgrades to -proposed (I could help verifying the sru, btw ;-) )
<thekorn> ara, yes, you are right, this was a last minute change, and probably not the best one ;)
<mvo> ara: I uploaded it yesterday evening into -proposed, but I think its still pending in the moderation queue
<mvo> ara: the fixed version :)
<ara> mvo: cool, thanks :)
<ara> mvo: I'll check throughout the day to verify the sru :-)
<ara> thekorn: ;-)
 * ara takes a break
 * sbeattie is struggling to reproduce SRU bugs and so calls it an evening.
<ara> sbeattie: :)
 * ara -> lunch
<mvo> ara: update-manager should be in -proposed now (or very soon, got accepted some hours ago)
<ara> mvo: already installed, verified the fix and commented on the bug number ;-)
<mvo> wooohhhh - you rock
 * mvo hugs ara
 * ara hugs mvo back :)
<davmor2> Hello Everybody
<charlie-tca> Hello, davmor2
<charlie-tca> How's things going this week?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: How's things ?
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy!
<charlie-tca> Great. Just taking it easy during OpenWeek
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I don't know just got back off hols
<charlie-tca> Mark's Q & A starts in a minute in #ubuntu-classroom
<davmor2> it's what I switched on for :)
<sbeattie> mvo: did you see my comment on bug 364620?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 364620 in update-manager "guidance-power-manager remains installed for 8.04 -> 9.04 Kubuntu Upgrade" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364620
<mvo> sbeattie: no, missed that, sorry. I have a look now
<lester> #ubuntu-testing
<krafty> mdz sent you invite; don't feel obligated.
<bdmurray> cgregan: for unr is there an upgrade path from 8.04 to 9.04?
<cgregan> bdmurray: not that I am aware of....hold on
<cgregan> bdmurray: confirmed....there is no direct upgrade path
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-29
<apachelogger> stgraber: ahoy ... how would one go about getting kde.qa.ubuntu.com?
<ara> good morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> mvo: remeber the bug in update-manager where it just poped up when some updates were available (instead of just showing an indicator)
<mvo> ara: that it pops up is a new feature (the design team wants it this way) - or is there something wrong with that mode?
<ara> mvo: no, no, so it is a "feature"... OK :D
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Change in notifications of available updates
<ara> mvo: ok, thanks!
<schwuk> Cool - I was wondering why that had happened.
<ara> hehehe, I was not the only one :D
<ara> mvo: ok, and is it a "feature" that every time I run 'sudo apt-get update' update-manager pops-up? (when there are available updates) or is it a bug?
<schwuk> ara: every time, or only if there are new packages?
<ara> schwuk: every time. Let's say. I run sudo apt-get update, and there are some firefox security updates. I close update-manager (without installing the updates) and run sudo apt-get update again. It pops up again (with the same packages)
<schwuk> seem it's only if there are updates for me (just apt-get update'd twice in a row - update-manager only appeared the first time)
<schwuk> I lied - it was just slow
<schwuk> It's shown up now.
<mvo> ara: everytime is a bug, but everytime with pending security updates is a feature
<mvo> ara: but seb just complained about this too
<ara> mvo: ok, thanks. are the specifications written some where?
<mvo> ara: I talk to the design team what should be done in this case
<ara> mvo: ok
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Update Manager
<ara> mvo: thanks. (I am seeing the backlog now in -desktop... )
 * ara -> lunch
<ara> eeejay: moshi moshi
<eeejay> ara: howdy
<ara> eeejay: I just uploaded the first version of the msn pidgin test at lp:~apulido/ubuntu-desktop-testing/pidgin_msn
<ara> eeejay: it is in an early stage (pymsn is a pain...) but it should be working
<eeejay> ara: cool! don't hesitate to push directly to the pidgin branch, it gets pretty confusing
<ara> eeejay: ok, I will, as the code won't interfere
<eeejay> ara: did recent changes in trunk break API? open/exit/close/etc..
<ara> yes, there are some changes
<ara> eeejay: I wanted you to have a look, because one of the things that comes to my mind is that Buddy class could be part of the pidgin.py, instead of msn_utils.py/xmpp_utils.py, etc.
<eeejay> ara: ldtp2 almost works with the gedit udt test. almost...
<ara> eeejay: cool :)
<ara> eeejay: good to hear :)
<eeejay> ara: but shouldn't my buddy be renamed to XMPPBuddy?
<eeejay> ara: there would be a seperate buddy subclass for every protocol?
<ara> eeejay: I was thinking of having just 1 generic Buddy, and rely protocol stuff to the Client class
<eeejay> ara: oh, right. i forgot how i did that. so xmpp/msn_utils.py would still have the relevant Client class?
<ara> eeejay: yes. but this is just an idea
<eeejay> ara: i am fine either way. i guess a question is, do we expect test writers to access Pidgin.buddy directly, or rely on convenience Pidgin methods for sending messages, etc.
<ara> eeejay: I guess both things should be fine. If they find Pidgin methods enough for their tests, cool, if they need for flexibility, Pidigin.Buddy should be available
<eeejay> ara: great, +1
<ara> eeejay: cool
<eeejay> ara: i think we should also start considering merging in all the separate suite branches out there, like pidgin and dx on my end
<ara> eeejay: completely agreed
<ara> eeejay: it is starting to have too many
<thekorn> make a separate project which contains all test suites ;)
<ara> eeejay: I pushed the msn changes directly in the pidgin branch
<ara> eeejay: I will start now the refactoring
<eeejay> ara: neat. did you see the NO_GAIL bits?
<ara> eeejay: no, sorry
<ara> eeejay: I forgot
<jtholmes> davmor2, how was the party thurs night
<davmor2> jtholmes: fINE THANKS
<davmor2> Fine thanks even
<jtholmes> good when do we get started back testing pls
<davmor2> Alpha 1 although I've added a topic for tonight about maybe running some stress tests and the best ways around it
<jtholmes> where do i look for the topic u mention
<davmor2> jtholmes: it's to discuss at the meeting tonight
<jtholmes> ok
<jtholmes> davmor2, is amd64 just a label for both intel and amd  64bit releases?
<jtholmes> ie  amd64 works on both arch's
<davmor2> jtholmes: If you have a intel dual core then it should support both 32bit and 64bit and amd64 is the generic kernel for any intel or amd 64bit cpus
<davmor2> in the same way that intel386 works on amd 32bit and 64bit machines
<davmor2> Yay just booked flights and hotel for uds
<jtholmes> davmor2, r u actually employed by canonical
<jtholmes> davmor2, when should i start changing the test plans i disovered incorrect or missing during testing of jaunty
<davmor2> jtholmes: Really we need to discuss all the plans what needs to be covered etc before we start work on them again.  Other wise the danger will be duplicating stuff all over again which we want to miss out on this time.   So not until after UDS probably
<jtholmes> davmor2, we being you and heno and others directing the test team etc. from ubuntu
<davmor2> jtholmes: we being the QA team and community who really need to get this right in order to move on :)
<jtholmes> davmor2, will the discussion be in the weekly QA irc meetings sometime after uds?
<davmor2> jtholmes: you can read the doc as they are created using gobby (a collaborative text editor) instructions will be on the uds page.  gobby is like multiplayer gedit :)
<jtholmes> ok thanks
<eeejay> her ara, could i commit a change to udt that will log exception tracebacks with logger.warning
<eeejay> ara: it is two lines :)
<ara> eeejay: sure, go ahead :)
<eeejay> ara, thanks
<ara> eeejay: btw, my msn test fails at some point when logging out the buddy. I am trying to discover where exactly
<eeejay> ara: does it hang?
<ara> eeejay: it doesn't. it logs out the buddy successfully, but then it exists the testsuite without writing the results or exiting pidgin. I am debugging it now. It could be something in pymsn itself
<eeejay> ara: dang. good luck
<davmor2> slangasek: Congrats by the way on the work you did to get jaunty out :)
<eeejay> ara: actually, i'll make an official merge proposal, because i have the NO_GAIL changes here too..
<ara> eeejay: ok
<ara> eeejay: apparently, client.logout() in pymsn just send an OUT message that conflicts with the ldtp communication, so the ldtp server exists if you logout a pymsn client :-D
<eeejay> ara: really?? literally O.U.T. ?
<ara> eeejay: yes :)
<eeejay> ara: wow, bizarre..
<ara> eeejay: indeed
<ara> eeejay: funny enough, if you open a python console (I tried with ipython) and connect a pymsn and then, logout, the interpreter thinks you sent and ctrl+d and ask "do you really want to exit (y/n)?
<eeejay> ara: maybe it does that. maybe it raises KeyboardInterrupt
<ara> eeejay: maybe... :)
<ara> eeejay: sometimes this hacks happen when trying to implement a closed protocol...
<ara> eeejay: how do I exit? how do I exit? KeyboardInterrup!!!!!!
<eeejay> ara: possible, yeah :)
<eeejay> ara: i am trying to make ipython quite with an exception
<eeejay> ara: the code in iplib.py looks like maybe an EOFError would do the trick
<eeejay> but i couldn't get it to happen
<eeejay> ara: i think i see a possibility
<eeejay> ara: maybe it does sys.stdin.close()
<ara> eeejay: no, it does not
<eeejay> ara: i hope it doesn't do sys.exit() :)
<ara> eeejay: :D
<ara> eeejay:         self._send_command('OUT')
<ara>         self._transport.lose_connection()
<ara> reminder: qa meeting in 3m in #ubuntu-meeting
<nagappan> is there any issue with Ubuntu 9.04 having 2 nVidia card ?
<nagappan> the installer doesn't come up, if we have 2 cards
<nagappan> it gets struck when the X comes up
<nagappan> later, tried removing a card and installed Ubuntu 9.04, after installation, when I plugin the card, the second card is not being detected
<nagappan> both the cards are same nVidia chipset
<nagappan> I mean the lspci is listing only one card
<sbeattie> nagappan: hrm, you might ask on #ubuntu-x or #ubuntu-kernel
<nagappan> sbeattie, sure, let me join there
<nagappan> sbeattie, thanks :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-30
<ara> good morning all :)
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> hey davmor2
<eeejay> ok, going to re-image my computer, this time really
<thekorn> ara: re bug 368157, what do you mean by 'rest of merging' tasks: the one pending merge proposal? or are there other branches which should be merged into TRUNK first?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 368157 in ubuntu-desktop-testing "Restructuring code of ubuntu-desktop-testing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368157
<ara> thekorn: I sent an email to the list
<ara> thekorn: testsuite/application split and the dx,pidgin,tweaks merge
<thekorn> ah, ok
<thekorn> got it now ;)
<ara> thekorn: :)
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> 'morning all
<davmor2> Morning fader_
<fader_> Any iso respins today?
<fader_> Whoa, sorry, flashback
 * davmor2 slaps fader_ back into post release mode
<fader_> Thanks, I needed that.
<davmor2> fader_: have you seen this yet http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzIzOA
<fader_> No, I hadn't.  Good news though!
<davmor2> Meh
<fader_> (Or it would be if I hadn't become so accustomed to avoiding ATI that I had any ATI graphics cards)
<davmor2> I heard about how broken kms might make karmic should be funn to test :D
 * fader_ had previously thought he was safe with Intel stuff and has learned a Valuable Lesson.
<fader_> Heh, it'll be like Jaunty then :)
<fader_> Only with AMD instead of Intel.
<fader_> *ATI
<davmor2> fader_: intel stuff should be fine this time round
 * fader_ crosses his fingers.
<davmor2> ati just gets better slowly but surely
<davmor2> so fingers crossed they'll both be good :)
<fader_> Yeah, then we can start making nvidia open source their stuff :)
<davmor2> Muhahahahahahahahaha
<davmor2> open domination, it's like global domination but everyone knows the plan
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> "Unfortunately for you all, the plans have been forked."
<davmor2> fader_: it's okay they eventually come back together in a pincer movement with microsoft and apple in the middle :D
<davmor2> fader_: I just bought a 4way kvm to make my life a bit easier for next round
<fader_> I thought we decided you were getting some foot-driven keyboards instead.
<fader_> I'm starting to think you don't want to even try typing on four machines at the same time. :P
<davmor2> fader_: if you ever see me dance you'll know why that's just not sane :D
<davmor2> fader_: but on a plus note it now means that I can get 2 more machines in and only have 5 keyboard to play with :P
<fader_> Heheh I knew there was an upside in there somewhere.
<fader_> davmor2: You could probably get rid of your chair and just put a pillow on a server or two -- think outside the box!
<davmor2> Yes a dell and hp server so I can stress test server as well as desktop, hmmmmmmmm
<fader_> Perfect!  You can cable tie a few netbooks to them as a back support.
<fader_> I imagine you looking like a borg by the time Karmic is out.
<davmor2> what are we thinking buy a rack put some wheels on the bottom and half a dozen blades in it for the seat and then I still have my wheelie chair :)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> Nice and toasty!
<davmor2> saves on heating bills :D
<smb> irc seem not to like /me today
<TurtlePie> anything I can do to help?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-01
<Stupendoussteve> Wish I would have worked in the testing team before Jaunty released. X freezes in the Kubuntu Livecd if I drag any window (think it has to do with that transparency thing and the nv driver). Didn't even think to file a bug even though I noticed it in beta and it still persists >.<
<davmor2> Morning all
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-03
<DJvRadio> hello?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-03
<paulorrrr> login live cd 10.04 please
<tgm4883> paulorrrr, what?
<paulorrrr> y not can star live cd login......
<paulorrrr> what de login to start live cd
<tgm4883> the live cd should automatically login
<tgm4883> you are probably looking for #ubuntu anyway
<ara> good morning!
<czajkowski> c
<jpds> d
<iflema> e
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-04
<ara> morning!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2!
<ara> davmor2, how is everything going?
<davmor2> ara: been on holiday till today so that was nice :D  Now back to work and near 3000 emails not so nice
<ara> davmor2, :)
<30BAAK162> fourth be with you!
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-05
<mathben> l/quit
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> morning fader_ you not at somehands then slacker ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<czajkowski> c
<davmor2> czajkowski: you okay typing random letters into channels?
<czajkowski> davmor2: shh
<davmor2> czajkowski: see more random letters you okay?
<czajkowski> davmor2: I see you're back to your usual charming self now that I'm no longer in the UK to go and wallop you
<davmor2> of course :D
<fader_> czajkowski: I'll hold him down while you hit him :)
<czajkowski> fader_: deal!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-06
<davmor2> morning all
<persia> So, regarding SRU validation: There's a reporter in #ubuntu-bugs that says that upgrade for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/508173 renders GPT hardware unbootable.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508173 in grub2 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "postinst has errors with grub-probe that cause the system to stop booting (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Fix released]
<persia> Could anyone remind me how we're supposed to respond?  This mostly affects Apple hardware, but there's bundles of that around.
<sbeattie> persia: mark the bug as verification-failed, have the reporter open a new bug about the regression and refer to the regression bug report in a followup comment to 508173
<persia> So, the reporter is having a bit of trouble opening a new bug using any automation.  Do we care?
<persia> Should it be an unautomated bug?
<persia> Also, do we know any regular testers with Apple hardware that could do verification testing?  I worry that we may want to take some significant action to avoid making Ubuntu not work there.
<sbeattie> an automated bug would be preferred, but an unautomated bug is fine.
<persia> OK, cool.  Unfortunately, this sort of hardware can't USB-boot, and the reporter doesn't have a blank CD about.
<sbeattie> Bugger, looks like the update made it out of SRU, and into -updates?
<persia> So there's no means to get back into Ubuntu until a shop can get visited, or there's some grub manipulation tool that can run inside OS X.
<persia> Unfortunately.
<persia> I'm not sure we test GPT heavily.
 * sbeattie doesn't know what GPT is.
<persia> It's "GUID Partition Table", used on many EFI-booting systems.
<persia> EFI is the Extensible Firmware Interface.  GUID might be Globally Unique Identifier, but that doesn't make sense to me.
<persia> Anyway, it's how Apple Intel machines get partitioned, rather than using a DOS disklabel.
<persia> So testing would involve a (newer) Mac
<persia> (but note that at least some newer Macs have issues getting installed, making this tricky)
<sbeattie> Does our installer support EFI/GPT?
<sbeattie> virtualbox-ose claims to support EFI booting, and the next version coming is supposedly going to support OSX installs.
<sbeattie> (just wondering if virtualbox can be used as an accurate test environment)
<persia> It kinda does, for some sorts of installs.
<persia> At least for my hardware, default selections for desktop works and default selections for server fails.
<persia> But I think mine differs from lots of stuff out there, or there would be more complaints, as default selections for desktop failed prior to Beta2 in lucid.
<persia> (and my hardware is very new)
<persia> sbeattie: I think I've gotten 508173 in the right state.  Could you confirm?
<sbeattie> persia: yeah, looks okay. Probably best to get cjwatson looking at bug 576662
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576662 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "latest grub2 renders gpt based system unbootable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576662
<persia> Bad time-of-day, and even time-of-year (elections/UDS), but yeah.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-07
<davmor2> morning all
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-02
<patrickmw> good morning, jibel
<jibel> Hi patrickmw
<ara> morning jibel
<ara> jibel, did you reply to the guy that was asking about what happened with xorg testing?
<ara> (Ramón Rocha)
<jibel> good morning ara, how are you today ?
<jibel> ara, not yet. I'll do it this morning
<ara> jibel, I am good, thanks
<ara> jibel, who is scheduling qa sessions at uds this year? xdatap would like to propose a couple of them
<jibel> ara, xdatap can propose sessions , I'll check with pgraner to schedule it.
<xdatap> jibel, great. I will register a blueprint and I'll send you an email. Thanks in advance
<xdatap> ara, thank you. See you in Budapest! :)
<jibel> xdatap, Super. thanks!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-03
<patrickmw> jibel, did you get a chance to look at texttest?
<htorque> hello, everyone! is the "casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop" file on the CD image available online (or maybe it's generated during the image creation process)?
<victorp> mdp
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-04
<primes2h> jibel: ping
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-05
<primes2h> jibel: ping
<jibel> primes2h, pong
<primes2h> Hey jibel. How are you?
<jibel> primes2h, good. You ?
<primes2h> jibel: Nice, thanks. :-)
<jibel> Great :-)
<primes2h> jibel: sorry for boring you about this, but when are you planning to update the tracker?  natty has been released :-)
<jibel> primes2h, I requested a publication, so hopefully within 48 hours
<jibel> well less than 48 now
<primes2h> jibel: nice! just for curiosity, who is in charge to do this?
<primes2h> jibel: usually I mean.
<jibel> primes2h, the IS does the updates, I don't have the privileges to modify the files on the server
<primes2h> jibel: in this case IS stands for...?
<jibel> primes2h, information system
<jibel> :)
<primes2h> jibel: D'ho! :-!
<primes2h> :p
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-07
<Captainkrtek> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-30
<wylde> !pure
 * txomon|home is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-02
<[-x-]> exc me! why empathy can`t connection freenode?
<astraljava> balloons: I'm not sure I can participate the meeting today. But I assume there's not much to report anyhow. What are these meetings going to be like, anyway, this early in the cycle? Have more stable release topics or...?
<phillw> skaet: ping.
<balloons> astraljava, I see your message, but I have no idea when you left it :-) timezones are killing me today
<balloons> I realized now our weekly meeting was like 5 hours ago..
<astraljava> Hehe. :) Not quite, only four. :D
<balloons> I never got a reminder, because it was overnight in the timezone I'm in now.. eeks.. and somehow it became weds
<astraljava> I left the message 6 hours ago, almost. :)
<balloons> lol -- did you guys meet?
<balloons> astraljava, 6 hours ago eh? my client shows it as 2 hours from now
<astraljava> I don't think so, I've been busy here. :)
<balloons> :-)
<astraljava> Bwahaha!
<balloons> since my znc bouncer is in est still
<astraljava> Oh well.
<balloons> yea.. oh well.. I will cancel for next week also, it will be during uds
<astraljava> I still don't think there would have been much to talk about, although I don't know the real agenda for such at this point of cycles.
<balloons> these two weeks I can't make the meeting..
<astraljava> Right.
<astraljava> Yeah it's bad for me too.
<balloons> yea.. I want folks attending the uds sessions
<astraljava> I'm traveling on business.
<balloons> it's what we need to be talking about atm
<astraljava> I'd suppose so.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-03
<jamespage> gema: around?  I have a qa topic for next week and wanted to check where it might fit best
<alourie> hello qa
<balloons> jamespage, what topic did you have for qa?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-04
<gema> jamespage: I am around now
<gema> jamespage: california time :D
